# The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works



## mmsbls

*Welcome to the TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

This thread is a continuation of a project that includes TC Top 100 Recommended Operas, TC Top 150 Recommended Symphonies, TC Top 100 Recommended Keyboard Concerti, TC Top 50 String Ensembles, TC Top 50 String Concerti, TC Top 50 Woodwind & Brass Concerti, TC Top 200 Recommended Solo Keyboard Works, and TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works. General discussion of this project can be found in the TC Lists thread.

People can view a compilation of all the present lists here.

The Project philosophy is summarized below:

- The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
- The process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
- The resulting list will be posted as a _Sticky Thread_ and may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

*Round 0 - Pre-Nomination Discussion*

Before the nomination rounds begin, let's first start with comments, questions, and suggestions. We would like everyone to contribute to this process as all of your opinions are valuable to the end result of this forum recommended list and it is also an effective way to gauge expected participation for the remainder of the project.

We must agree on the requirements for works to be nominated. In the TC Lists thread there was a brief discussion defining a piano chamber work. That discussion led to this list:

Suggested Piano Chamber Work Requirements:

- Works must have a piano.
- There must be more than two instruments (i.e. no sonatas).
- The ensemble must be a chamber group (10 or fewer instruments with one performer to a part).
- Winds, brass, strings, or possibly other instruments can be present.

Please feel free to comment on these requirements as they are not set in stone. Also the length of the list is usually determined by the interest and participation of TC members. If we reach 50 works, and enough people wish to continue, we can extend the number past 50.

Finally, people can review the DDD list of the 140 "Greatest Classical Chamber Works" for suggestions. Roughly 30 of those works are for piano. If anyone knows of other lists that might be useful or if people want to suggest possibilities before we start, please feel free to post your ideas..

We welcome all participants. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Yay! :clap:

That's all I have to say.


----------



## clavichorder

I've never really been consistently in on one of these before. But I might want to. Certainly I'll have something to say for the works that I know about, and I also want to learn more about other works.


----------



## Webernite

What's the rationale for not including violin sonatas, cello sonatas, etc.?


----------



## mmsbls

Webernite said:


> What's the rationale for not including violin sonatas, cello sonatas, etc.?


Personally, I would like to see a separate list specifically for sonatas.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

We can assume for the purpose of this that we are talking about piano trios, piano quartets, piano quintets etc. etc. but not sonatas and duos involving the piano, which can be included in a separate one. Is this a fair assumption?


----------



## jalex

Do works with harpsichord instead of piano count? (Corelli trio sonatas etc.)


----------



## emiellucifuge

jalex said:


> Do works with harpsichord instead of piano count? (Corelli trio sonatas etc.)


I believe they should be as this would be consistent with our previous bunching of keyboard instruments.

Also, as other have stated, and as discussed in the TC Lists thread, this list should include chamber ensembles including piano (or keyboard) up to a certain size, but exclude duo or sonatas as these will be listed elsewhere.


----------



## jalex

So do we nominate the Corelli sonatas by opus number or by individual sonata? They are rather short, but a full opus number contains over an hours material.


----------



## mmsbls

@HC: Yes.

Also we probably should use keyboard instead of piano so harpsichord works will qualify. If we get harpsichord works, we'll have to change the title of the thread and List.


----------



## Llyranor

How do you determine the max number of instruments? Setting it at an (arbitrary?) 10, for example, would allow some Brandenburg Concerti to be included, while excluding some others (if we do include the harpsichord).


----------



## tdc

Nevermind...


----------



## mmsbls

Llyranor said:


> How do you determine the max number of instruments? Setting it at an (arbitrary?) 10, for example, would allow some Brandenburg Concerti to be included, while excluding some others (if we do include the harpsichord).


I think that the Brandenburg Concerti (or any other concerti) should not qualify. Wikipedia says about chamber music that "it usually does not include, by definition, solo instrument performances."

The question of the maximum number of instruments is not easy. If someone has a better way to specify chamber music, that would be great, but we may simply have to place an arbitrary limit on the number of instruments.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

mmsbls said:


> I think that the Brandenburg Concerti (or any other concerti) should not qualify. Wikipedia says about chamber music that "it usually does not include, by definition, solo instrument performances."
> 
> The question of the maximum number of instruments is not easy. If someone has a better way to specify chamber music, that would be great, but we may simply have to place an arbitrary limit on the number of instruments.


That's why I suggested to be concise by stating the genres allowed: piano trio, piano quartet, piano quintet, piano sextet, etc. As for Baroque pieces, *disallow* the concerto (_Brandenburg Concerto_, harpsichord concertos etc), even though the original performances were chamber in scale but the intention was to showcase the keyboard as principal soloist, i.e. a concerto. Similarly basso continuo lines in Baroque pieces should also be *disallowed*, such as trio sonatas that almost always had basso continuo lines using the harpsichord (and cello/bass viol) to support the harmony, even though trio sonatas were obviously chamber in scale.


----------



## tdc

If anybody has tentative lists of works they think deserve to be on this list feel free to post them ALL ASAP. I have some listening to do for this one and I'll gladly take some suggestions for works to start out with.


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> If anybody has tentative lists of works they think deserve to be on this list feel free to post them ALL ASAP. I have some listening to do for this one and I'll gladly take some suggestions for works to start out with.


Take a look at the DDD chamber list (from my first post). There are quite a few piano works there that should make this list.

I won't start the 1st round until this weekend.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Do works we nominate have to be published?


----------



## mmsbls

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do works we nominate have to be published?


I'm not sure that question has ever come up before. Can you give me an example?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mmsbls said:


> I'm not sure that question has ever come up before. Can you give me an example?


This and this.


----------



## emiellucifuge

You consider your own works worth of the top 50 ever composed? How modest.


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do works we nominate have to be published?


I vote yes.


----------



## poconoron

Nominations:

Mozart: piano quintet K452
piano quartet K478
piano quartet K493
Divertimento à 3 in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 254
Trio (Sonata) in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 496
Trio in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502
Trio in E for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 542
Trio in C for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 548
Trio in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 564

Beethoven: piano quintet Opus 16


----------



## mmsbls

I tend to agree with Klavierspieler. Works should be published.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Also, it would look rather biased to have works composed by a participant on the list.


----------



## pjang23

Yeah, an unpublished work may end up being a totally different work in the future, or taken out of the public's access.

I think instead of a hard cap on number of performers, we should use a discretionary criterion like we did with choral so that nothing ends up being left out. Namely that you would consider it more of a chamber work than a concerto or an orchestral work, as we will be doing a miscellaneous non-symphonic orchestral list, and possibly concerti grossi. (Good to bring up unsure candidates right now)

What's our final judgement about the Corelli trio sonatas and basso continuo lines? I think they should qualify even if the keyboard does not have a strong presence, as I can't see them fitting elsewhere (I suppose they could also go in the duos/sonatas list, or a list of their own)


----------



## mmsbls

pjang23 said:


> Yeah, an unpublished work may end up being a totally different work in the future, or taken out of the public's access.
> 
> I think instead of a hard cap on number of performers, we should use a discretionary criterion like we did with choral so that nothing ends up being left out. Namely that you would consider it more of a chamber work than a concerto or an orchestral work, as we will be doing a miscellaneous non-symphonic orchestral list, and possibly concerti grossi. (Good to bring up unsure candidates right now)
> 
> What's our final judgement about the Corelli trio sonatas and basso continuo lines? I think they should qualify even if the keyboard does not have a strong presence, as I can't see them fitting elsewhere (I suppose they could also go in the duos/sonatas list, or a list of their own)


I think you're right that we could drop the cap on number of instruments. We can leave it up to the participants to determine what is a true chamber work. Perhaps the best guide is that there be one performer per part.

I'm less clear about trio sonatas. One could argue that since the keyboard plays continuo rather than a melodic part these sonatas should not count as _piano_ chamber music. I don't feel strongly about that but would lean in that direction. I think we'll need more people to weigh in on this issue so please, everyone, post your thoughts.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Consider a Bach flute sonata with basso continuo. We disallow it here because it is a flute sonata, even though the basso continuo part might well be quite elaborate and involving three instruments (flute, harpsichord, cello), and certainly more elaborate than a Corelli regular trio sonata. Are we going to include sonatas for instruments with elaborately written out basso continuo parts? Bach's violin sonatas with basso continuo? Don't be under the misguided impression that these pieces are just "violin sonatas with supporting basso continuo parts", they are not that simple. If you allow for it, then I would start nominating the trio sonata section intended for performance out of _The Musical Offering_. The problem is obvious. Trio sonatas and the like would end up in many similar type threads. If I start another one, say "Top 50 Chamber Music Involving Wind Instruments", folks would end up counting it there again.


----------



## peeyaj

The DDD and ABC FM published a list for greatest chamber music. I have chosen those chamber works with the piano. The "( )" is their ranking on the said list.

I'm certainly voting Trout in the first place..  

*ABC FM*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_100_chamber_(ABC)

1. *Schubert - Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'Trout'* (1st!!)

2.*Schubert - Nocturne in E-flat major for piano trio, D897* (3rd)

3. *Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97 'Archduke' *(4th)

4. *Schubert- Piano Trio in E-flat major, D929 *( 9th)

5.* Mendelssohn- Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49* (14th)

6. Dvorak - Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81 (15th)
7. Schubert - Piano Trio in B-flat major, D898 (16th)
8. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67 (18th)
9. Brahms - Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 (23rd)
10. Schumann - Piano Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 44 (26th)
11. Ravel - Piano Trio (29th)
12. Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio in A minor Op. 50 (30th)
13. Dvorak - Dumky (Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor), Op. 90 (31th)
14. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 (33rd)
15. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8 (36th)

More: http://www.abc.net.au/classic/classic100/chamber/100list.htm
.....................

*Digital Dream Door*

http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best-classic-chamber.html

1. * Piano Quintet in A major "Trout" - Franz Schubert* (placed 6th)

2. *Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 - Johannes Brahms* (8th)

3. *Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 97 "Archduke"* (13th)

4. *Piano Quintet in E flat major - Robert Schumann * (17th)

5. *Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 - Johannes Brahms* (18th)

6. Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major - Franz Schubert (19th)
7. Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major - Franz Schubert (25th)
8. Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky" - Antonin Dvorák (37th)
9. Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in A minor, Op. 114 - Johannes Brahms (38th)
10. Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81 - Antonin Dvorák (41th)
11. Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor - Felix Mendelssohn (49th)
12. Piano Trio in A minor - Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (55th)
13. Quintet for Piano and Winds in E flat major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (56th)
14. Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (58th)
15. Piano Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 26 - Johannes Brahms (60th)
16.Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor - Anton Arensky (63rd)
17. Piano Trio in A minor - Maurice Ravel (66th)
18. Piano Quartet in E flat major - Robert Schumann (69th)
19. Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in E flat major, Op. 40 - Johannes Brahms (71th)
20. Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor - Felix Mendelssohn (74th)
21. Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor - Gabriel Fauré (75th)
22. Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101 - Johannes Brahms (78th)
23. Piano Quintet - Dmitri Shostakovich (79th)
24. Sextet for Piano and Winds - Francis Poulenc (80th)
25. Piano Quintet in F minor - Cesar Franck (83rd)
26. Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60 "Werther" - Johannes Brahms (95th)
27. Piano Trio No. 4 in D major "Ghost" - Ludwig van Beethoven (97th)
28. Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor - Robert Schumann (105th)
29. Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87 - Johannes Brahms (107th)
30. . Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K.493 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (114th)
31. Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano - Francis Poulenc (118th)
32. Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor - Gabriel Fauré (123th)
33. Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major - Antonin Dvorák (124th)
34. Piano Quintet in A minor - Edward Elgar (125th)
35. Piano Trio in D minor - Gabriel Fauré ( 127th)
36. Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K.478 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (128th)


----------



## Trout

What should be the ruling on Falla's Harpsichord Concerto? It is scored for just one harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello each, however intended to be performed as a concerto.

Oh, and I hope Messiaen's _Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps_ does not go under the radar as it deserves to be very near the top of the list, if not number one.


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> What should be the ruling on Falla's Harpsichord Concerto? It is scored for just one harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello each, however intended to be performed as a concerto.
> 
> Oh, and I hope Messiaen's _Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps_ does not go under the radar *as it deserves to be very near the top of the list, if not number one*.




You crazy??!


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> You crazy??!


Maybe... 

But in all seriousness, what seems so crazy about that?


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Maybe...
> 
> But in all seriousness, what seems so crazy about that?


The work has a great title. I am not sure it lives up to the name...but to each their own.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> The work has a great title. I am not sure it lives up to the name...but to each their own.


It is possible that I might be slightly blinded by my personal history with that piece, being among the first that I thoroughly enjoyed, but it still deserves a good finish, nonetheless.

Anyways, back to my original question. Should Falla's Harpsichord Concerto be deemed eligible?


----------



## mmsbls

I think we want to exclude concertos - even those for chamber sized groups (Brandenburgs, Falla's Harpsichord Concerto, Chausson's Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet, etc.). I realize that those works may not be eligible for other lists, but they seem a different type of work than the trios, quartets, quintets, etc. that we're mostly thinking of here.

I think we're still uncertain about trio sonatas. If there's not more definitive reaction one way or the other, we might just have to vote on whether to include them before starting.


----------



## jalex

Trout said:


> Oh, and I hope Messiaen's _Quatuor pour la Fin du Temps_ does not go under the radar as it deserves to be very near the top of the list, if not number one.


It's number 2 on my list.



tdc said:


> You crazy??!


----------



## tdc

jalex said:


> It's number 2 on my list.


Well, I will say I don't think its a bad work, I would support it getting into the top 50, but I don't rate it as highly as you guys I guess - there doesn't seem to be an anchor towards enough tonality perhaps for my tastes to garner enough believable emotion or sentimentality for what the piece seems to be about...it seems like more of a collection of interesting, unique, (well-put together) and pretty sounds. Anyway, care to share any of the other works on your list?


----------



## Webernite

I don't really "get" Messiaen's quartet either...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love that Messiaen quartet thingo. I would vote it to be no. 1


----------



## mmsbls

Before we start I think we should vote on whether to allow trio sonatas. I personally would vote no, but as I said earlier I don't have a strong feeling. If we get enough votes by tomorrow, I'll start the nominations then.

*Please vote on whether to allow trio sonatas into the TC Piano Chamber List*


----------



## Trout

There are three more pieces I would like to know other people's opinion as to whether they should qualify or not:

Bach - The Musical Offering
Bartok - Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Couperin - Concerts Royaux


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> Before we start I think we should vote on whether to allow trio sonatas. I personally would vote no, but as I said earlier I don't have a strong feeling. If we get enough votes by tomorrow, I'll start the nominations then.
> 
> *Please vote on whether to allow trio sonatas into the TC Piano Chamber List*


I would vote no, however I would not mind if they were included.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> There are three more pieces I would like to know other people's opinion as to whether they should qualify or not:
> 
> Bach - The Musical Offering
> Bartok - Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
> Couperin - Concerts Royaux


I really thought this list would be _much_ easier to define, but I guess not.

My understanding is that The Musical Offering is considered a trio sonata so based on the results of our vote it would either be in or out.

At first I thought the Bartok should count, but it might be easiest to simply exclude _all_ sonatas even those with more than two instruments. Then we wouldn't have this question for each potential work.

The Couperin was new to me. It seems like it should count. Does anyone feel that it is similar enough to the Brandenburg Concertos so that we should not allow it?


----------



## emiellucifuge

I agree with mmslbs that all sonatas, regardless of no. of musicians should be included in a separate list.


----------



## science

My vote on the trio sonata issue hinges on whether we identify another category that we might do someday that would include them. If not, then I vote to include them now. If so, then perhaps I'd feel that trio sonatas belong more naturally in that other category.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> My vote on the trio sonata issue hinges on whether we identify another category that we might do someday that would include them. If not, then I vote to include them now. If so, then perhaps I'd feel that trio sonatas belong more naturally in that other category.


Several of us certainly expect to have a separate list for sonatas.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Just brainstorming:

Schumann:

Piano Quintet
Piano Quartet
Piano Trio No. 2
Piano Trio No. 1
Piano Trio No. 3
Märchenerzählungen for clarinet, viola, and piano
Fantasiestücke for Piano Trio

Janacek:

Capriccio "Defiance"



As to Trio Sonatas, I'm going to say no for the reasons already given.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Several of us certainly expect to have a separate list for sonatas.


Ah - well, if trio sonatas count as sonatas, I'm cool with that.

Feel a little iffy about it though. Almost as though trio sonatas deserve their own category! Is that too indulgent?


----------



## tdc

I'm fine with all the sonatas getting a separate list as well...I am realizing in doing some listening here a few things - I love Piano Trios, and will probably be biased towards this form, and I LOVE the Villa-Lobos Piano Trios everyone should check them out!

Villa-Lobos is quickly shooting up my personal list of favorite composers. A prolific genius and one of the most important artists of the 20th century imo.


----------



## mmsbls

I think we're ready to start nominations.

Piano Chamber Work Requirements:

- Works must have a piano or harpsichord.
- The ensemble must be a chamber group with one performer to a part. There is no explicit maximum number of performers. Use your judgment in determining proper ensemble size.
- Winds, brass, strings, or possibly other instruments can be present.
- Sonatas do not qualify. 
- Concertos do not qualify.

*Round 1 Nominations
(Positions 1-10)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 1-10 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate up to 10 piano chamber works in order of preference.*

You will have 72 hours.


----------



## Clementine

I'll try for the first round:

1. Olivier Messiaen- _Quartet for the End of Time_
2. Robert Schumann- _Piano Quintet in E Flat_
3. Franz Schubert- _Piano Quintet in A_
4. Antonin Dvorak- _Piano Quintet in A_
5. Dmitri Shostakovich- _Piano Trio #2 in E Minor_
6. Johannes Brahms- _Piano Trio #2 in C_
7. Dmitri Shostakovich- _Piano Quintet in G Minor_
8. Bedrich Smetana- _Piano Trio in G Minor_
9. Johannes Brahms- _Horn Trio in E Flat_
10. Thomas Ades- _Piano Quintet_

Oh dear no Beethoven, Mozart, or Bach, I must have done it wrong.


----------



## peeyaj

Give it a listen:

1*. Schubert - Piano Quintet in A major, D667 'Trout'*











2.* Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major - Franz Schubert*






3. *Schubert - Nocturne in E-flat major for piano trio, D897*






4. *Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major - Franz Schubert *






5. Beethoven - Piano Trio in B-flat major, Op. 97 'Archduke'

6.Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 - Johannes Brahms

7. Dvorak - Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81 (15th)

8. Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky" - Antonin Dvorák

9. Piano Quintet in E flat major - Robert Schumann

10.Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 - Johannes Brahms


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Piano Quintet
2. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
3. Dvorak - Piano Quintet Op. 81
4. Schumann - Piano Quartet
5. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
7. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
8. Schumann - Phantasiestücke for Piano Trio
9. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
10. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## poconoron

Nominations:

Mozart: piano quintet K452
piano quartet K478
piano quartet K493
Divertimento à 3 in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 254
Trio (Sonata) in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 496
Trio in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502
Trio in E for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 542
Trio in C for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 548
Trio in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 564

Beethoven: piano quintet Opus 16


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
2. Brahms: Piano Quintet
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 "Archduke"
4. Brahms: Horn Trio
5. Schubert: Piano Trio No.2
6. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1
7. Brahms: Piano Trio No.1
8. Schumann: Piano Quintet
9. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
10. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel - Piano Trio
2. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
3. Mozart - Piano Quartet No. 1 K 478
4. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1
5. Schubert - Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
6. Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"
7. Mozart - Piano Quartet k 493
8. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
9. Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2
10. Mozart - Quintet for Piano and Winds k 452


----------



## peeyaj

pjang23 said:


> 1. Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
> 2. Brahms: Piano Quintet
> 3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 "Archduke"
> 4. Brahms: Horn Trio
> 5. Schubert: Piano Trio No.2
> 6. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1
> 7. Brahms: Piano Trio No.1
> 8. Schumann: Piano Quintet
> 9. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
> 10. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio


I like it..  :tiphat:


----------



## Trout

1. Brahms - Piano Quintet
2. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
3. Schubert - Piano Quintet "The Trout" (it would feel wrong not to vote for this)
4. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
5. Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Dvorak - Piano Quintet No. 2
7. Schubert - Piano Trio No. 1
8. Mozart - Quintet for Piano and Winds
9. Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio
10. Brahms - Horn Trio


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Schubert: Trout Quintet
2. Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
3. Mozart: Piano and wind quintet K452
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio no. 1
6. Shostakovich: Piano trio no. 2
7. C. Schumann: Piano trio
8. Adès: Piano Quintet
9. Dvorák: Piano trio no. 4
10. Ross Edwards: Piano trio


----------



## science

1. Brahms: Piano Quintet
2. Brahms: Piano Trio #1
3. Faure: Piano Quintet #1
4. Rachmaninov: Piano Trio Elegiaque #2 
5. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 
6. Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 Ghost
7. Faure: Piano Quintet #2 
8. Schubert: Piano Quintet Trout 
9. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
10. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

tdc said:


> 1. Ravel - Piano Trio
> 2. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
> 3. Mozart - Piano Quartet No. 1 K 478
> 4. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1
> 5. Schubert - Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
> 6. Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"
> 7. Mozart - Piano Quartet k 493
> 8. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
> 9. Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2
> 10. Mozart - Quintet for Piano and Winds k 452


*Ditto.* Agreable selection.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Dvorak Piano quintet in A op 81
2. Schubert Trout quintet
3. Beethoven Archduke trio
4. Brahms Piano quintet F
5. Ravel piano trio
6. Dvorak piano trio 4 Dumky
7. Shostakovich trio 2
8. Schubert Piano trio 1
9. Messiaen Quatour pour le fin de temps
10. Dvorak Piano Quartet E


----------



## Webernite

1. Mozart Quintet for Piano and Winds
2. Beethoven Piano Trio _Archduke_ 
3. Schubert Piano Quintet _Trout_
4. Brahms Horn Trio
5. Brahms Piano Quintet 
6. Mozart Piano Quartet No. 1 (K. 478)
7. Schubert Piano Trio No. 2
8. Schumann Piano Quintet
9. Beethoven Piano Trio _Ghost_
10. Schumann Piano Quartet


----------



## kv466

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
2. Brahms: Piano Quintet
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.7 "Archduke"
4. Mozart - Quintet for Piano and Winds, kv452
5. Schubert: Piano Trio No.2
6. Mozart - Piano Quartet no.1, kv478
7. Brahms: Piano Trio No.1
8. Schumann: Piano Quintet
9. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.1
10. Rachmaninov: Piano Trio Elegiaque #2


----------



## jalex

1. Brahms - Piano Quintet
2. Messiaen - Quartet for the End of Time
3. Schumann - Piano Quintet
4. Beethoven - Piano Trio "Archduke"
5. Beethoven - Piano Trio "Ghost"
6. Brahms - Horn Trio
7. Brahms - Piano Quartet #1
8. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
9. Brahms - Piano Quartet #3
10: Faure: Piano Quartet


----------



## Air

Thanks for organizing this again, mmsbls! This is one of those projects that I feel like I can _learn_ from a lot more from than I can contribute to, which makes it all the most exciting.

1. Schumann - Piano Quintet
2. Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps
3. Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio
4. Taneyev - Piano Quintet
5. Schumann - Piano Quartet
6. Medtner - Piano Quintet
7. Brahms - Piano Quintet
8. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
9. C. Schumann - Piano Trio
10. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1

With the exception of Messiaen's masterpiece, I tend to like my piano chamber music romantic. Especially if it's by a guy named Bob.


----------



## Klavierspieler

*Edit:*

1. Schumann - Piano Quintet
2. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
3. Dvorak - Piano Quintet Op. 81
4. Schumann - Piano Quartet
5. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
7. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
8. Tschaikowsky - Piano Trio
9. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
10. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout" 
2.	Schumann: Piano Quintet 
3.	Dvorak: Piano Quintet	No. 2
4.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 
5.	Brahms: Piano Quintet 
6.	Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke" 
7.	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 
8.	Schotakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor 
9.	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky" 
10.	Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478


----------



## mmsbls

Great opening round so far! I'll keep the round open until tomorrow as promised in case there are late entries. That also allows people more time to listen to works for future rounds.

Everyone is encouraged to post suggestions especially ones that may be unfamiliar to people. Even if you don't plan to vote for a work until later rounds, it's not a bad idea to suggest works out so others can start thinking about them.

With than in mind here are a few works that were not nominated during the first round:

Franck: Piano Quintet
Saint-Saens: Septet in E flat
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Strauss: Piano Quartet in C minor


----------



## emiellucifuge

Is anyone here familiar with the Turina piano quartet?


----------



## pjang23

André Mathieu's Piano Trio and Piano Quintet can be listened to for free via Analekta's website.

These are his very last works, written in his early 20's right before his tragic descent to alcoholism. He finally found his unique voice as a composer and these works give a glimpse of what could have been, but never was. More backstory here (special thanks to itywltmt!)

I'll be pushing these works towards the end of the project (trio first, then quintet) after the big names have been established.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the heads-up. Quicik entry without too much thoughts:

1. Brahms - Piano Quartet 1
2. Brahms - Piano Quartet 3
3. Dvorak - Piano Quintet Op. 81
4. Brahms - Piano Quartet 2
5. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Schubert - Trout quintet
7. Dvorak piano trio 4 Dumky
8. Messiaen- Quartet for the End of Time
9. Ravel - Piano trio
10. Dvorak Piano Quartet E


----------



## clavichorder

Okay, hope you all don't mind some odd choices, I am inexperienced with the mainstream of this genre.

1. Brahms Piano Quintet no. 1
2. Taneyev Piano Trio op 22
3. Taneyev Piano Quintet op 30
4. Medtner Piano Quintet op Posth.
5. Schubert Trout Quintet
6. Schumann Piano Quintet op. 42
7. Shostakovich Piano Quintet in G minor
8. Alexander Tcherepnin Piano Trio(would post a video of this quirky piece, but can't find it on youtube)
9.Bloch Piano Quintet no. 1(I just learned about this work, and since Bloch is a new favorite and it sounded cool, I'll give it a go) 
10. Martinu Piano Quartet no. 1(ditto to the Bloch)


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 1-10*



The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 1-10 on our list.

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours. All future rounds will last 48 hours. Please let me know if need more time.


----------



## Trout

1. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
2. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
3. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"
5. Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A


----------



## poconoron

Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor


----------



## Sofronitsky

I don't know enough piano chamber music to contribute 

I guess that's a weakspot..


----------



## peeyaj

*1. Trout Quintet*

Here's the seminal film of Christopher Numen, ''The Trout'' featuring the five great musicians; du Pre, Barenboim, Perlman, Zuckerman and Mehta, playing the beloved quintet. This film is a must see for any classical music fan. That is why ''The Trout'' is such a well beloved work. 






*
2. Archduke Trio

3. Dumky Trio

4. Piano Quintet - Schumann

5. Piano Quartet - Mozart*


----------



## tdc

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
Mozart: Piano Quartet k 478
Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1
Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 4 "Dumky"


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(4) Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
(1) Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"
(5) Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
(3) Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
(2) Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478


----------



## pjang23

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
3. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat

Torn between choices...


----------



## science

1. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
2. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
3. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
4. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"


----------



## ProudSquire

1~Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
2~Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
3~Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
4~Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5~Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"


----------



## Art Rock

1. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
2. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
3. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
4. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
5. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Messiaen
Schubert
Mozart K452
Mendelssohn
Dvorák Dumky


----------



## Air

1. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
2. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
3. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"
5. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A


----------



## jalex

1) Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
2) Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
3) Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4) Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
5) Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## PetrB

In chronological order of composition:

Mozart ~ Quintet for piano and winds, K.452

Poulenc ~ Sextuor

Morton Feldman ~ Piano and String Quartet





David Lang ~ Child [flute (pic), clarinet (bcl), violin, viola, cello, percussion, piano.]
I. My Very Empty mouth; II. Sweet Air; III. Short Fall; IV Stick Figure; V. Little Eye
This is both lovely and extremely intelligent music...





















Nico Muhly ~ Motion (Clarinet, piano, string quartet)


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Dvorak Piano quintet in A op 81
2. Schubert Trout quintet
3. Beethoven Archduke trio
4. Brahms Piano quintet F
5. Dvorak piano trio 4 Dumky


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout"	
2.	Schumann: Piano Quintet	
3.	Dvorak: Piano Quintet	
4.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1	
5.	Brahms: Piano Quintet


----------



## DavidMahler

Top 20 in order of reverence (from my experience)

20. Mozart String Quintet No. 4 in G minor (K. 516)

19. Haydn: The Seven last Words of Christ (Op. 51)

18. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor (Op. 110)

17. Bartok: String Quartet No. 3 

16. Schubert: Piano Quintet "Trout" (D. 667)

15. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E-flat Major (D. 929)

14. Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A Major (Op. 88)

13. Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Op. 4)

12. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat Major (Op. 130)

11. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat Major (Op. 44)

10. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B-flat Major (D. 898)

9. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat Major (Op. 20)

8. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A Major (K. 581) 

7. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat Major "Archduke Trio" (Op. 97)

6. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor (Op. 115)

5. Schubert: String Quartet in D Minor "Death & The Maiden" (D. 810)

4. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor (Op. 132)

3. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor (Op. 34)

2. Schubert: String Quintet in C Major (D. 956)

1. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor (Op. 131)


----------



## Cygnenoir

1. Messiaen: Quatour pour la fin du temps
2. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"
4. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
5. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452


----------



## tdc

DavidMahler said:


> Top 20 in order of reverence (from my experience)


Hmmm... I notice many of those works don't contain a piano...this is top recommended PIANO chamber music.


----------



## DavidMahler

its only piano? DOH! Then why disclude sonatas?


----------



## kv466

Mozart - Quintet for Piano and Winds, kv452
Schubert - Piano quintet in A "Trout"
Beethoven - Piano trio no.7 in b-flat "Archduke"
Schumann - Piano quintet in e-flat
Mozart - Piano quartet no.1 in g-minor, kv478


----------



## tdc

DavidMahler said:


> its only piano? DOH! Then why disclude sonatas?


This is all explained in the earlier parts of the thread but there is going to be a separate list just for sonatas.


----------



## Clementine

1. Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
2. Schumann: Piano Quintet
3. Schubert: Trout Quintet
4. Dvorak: Piano Quintet in A
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
2. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
3. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 in B-flat "Archduke"
5. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"


----------



## PetrB

I'm bowing out, being new and having mistakenly come in in the middle. 
After examining this thread, I think this serves no one nor has any fundamentally worthwhile good purpose other than a delusion the members 'get a voice' in saying which is the best, and that is not my form of 'entertainment.' 
With only a few exceptions of a few 'daring' souls who also recognize good strong music composed past the year 1890 - this is a common practice lovefest of repertoire most any undergraduate music major has heard of at least once, and many an ardent lay listener is aware of as well, "The Pop Top 50."
The most commonly nominated here can be found in a composite list in Wikipedia, let alone many a decent layman's book on music repertoire.
So, with all due respect, this is to my way of thinking rather uselessly self-serving and without merit. I think the end result will contain no surprises, and perhaps be of interest to only those who participated. 
I continue to look forward to continuing to participate in other areas of this forum.


----------



## tdc

PetrB said:


> I'm bowing out, being new and having mistakenly come in in the middle.
> After examining this thread, I think this serves no one nor has any fundamentally worthwhile good purpose other than a delusion the members 'get a voice' in saying which is the best, and that is not my form of 'entertainment.'
> With only a few exceptions of a few 'daring' souls who also recognize good strong music composed past the year 1890 - this is a common practice lovefest of repertoire most any undergraduate music major has heard of at least once, and many an ardent lay listener is aware of as well, "The Pop Top 50."
> The most commonly nominated here can be found in a composite list in Wikipedia, let alone many a decent layman's book on music repertoire.
> So, with all due respect, this is to my way of thinking rather uselessly self-serving and without merit. I think the end result will contain no surprises, and perhaps be of interest to only those who participated.
> I continue to look forward to continuing to participate in other areas of this forum.


So, basically what I'm getting here is that we should alter what our favorite works are or at least change what we vote for so that our nominations don't align with what is already popular? That seems kind of strange to me. It sounds like you are accusing our list of being self-serving because our tastes don't align with yours.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont think were trying to get a surprising list.
see the aims in the OP.


----------



## mikeber

PetrB said:


> I'm bowing out, being new and having mistakenly come in in the middle.
> After examining this thread, I think this serves no one nor has any fundamentally worthwhile good purpose other than a delusion the members 'get a voice' in saying which is the best, and that is not my form of 'entertainment.'
> With only a few exceptions of a few 'daring' souls who also recognize good strong music composed past the year 1890 - this is a common practice lovefest of repertoire most any undergraduate music major has heard of at least once, and many an ardent lay listener is aware of as well, "The Pop Top 50."
> The most commonly nominated here can be found in a composite list in Wikipedia, let alone many a decent layman's book on music repertoire.
> So, with all due respect, this is to my way of thinking rather uselessly self-serving and without merit. I think the end result will contain no surprises, and perhaps be of interest to only those who participated.
> I continue to look forward to continuing to participate in other areas of this forum.


PetrB,
As a new member myself, let me ask you a question:
What exactly are your expectations?
I understand this forum to be open to all, including people who are not even "music undergraduates". I read all kind of posts, dealing with music at different levels. I also understand that you are probably bored, after listening to every composition under the sun. Still, some posters may find interest even in the "no surprise" lists (although these lists are indeed a little odd). 
I may be wrong (since I am new), but you can bow out without informing everyone...
Farewell, and enjoy your music.

My humble, non surprising list:
Schubert - Piano Trio in B flat, Op.99 D.898
Schubert - Piano Trio in E-flat major Op.100, D.929
Schubert - The Trout Quintet
Ravel - Piano Trio in A Minor


----------



## Klavierspieler

@PetrB: Has it perhaps occurred to you that these pieces are so well loved for a reason?


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

* Here are the results for positions 1-10 on the TC Top 50 Piano Chamber Works:*

Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke"
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 2 Nominations
(Positions 11-20)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 11-20 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate up to 10 piano chamber works in order of preference. You may not nominate works that have already made our list.*

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mmsbls said:


> *The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*
> 
> * Here are the results for positions 1-10 on the TC Top 50 Piano Chamber Works:*
> 
> Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
> Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke"
> Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
> Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
> Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
> Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
> Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
> Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
> Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"


Can you number their positions?


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Horn Trio
2. Schubert: Piano Trio No.2
3. Brahms: Piano Trio No.1
4. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.3
5. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1
6. Schubert: Piano Trio No.1
7. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.2
8. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
9. Schumann: Piano Quartet
10. Brahms: Clarinet Trio


----------



## science

Sorry, this was out of place.


----------



## emiellucifuge

It does matter. Though the No. of nominations is given a higher priority than the points.


----------



## science

Sorry again.


----------



## science

emiellucifuge said:


> It does matter. Though the No. of nominations is given a higher priority than the points.


Evidently I'm the only one who didn't already know.


----------



## mmsbls

I apologize for forgetting to include a description of the scoring process.

The scoring is as follows:

Each nominated work will receive points based on its order (10 for first, 9 for second, etc. in the nomination rounds and 5 for first, 4 for second, etc. in the voting rounds). I will assume all works are ranked unless the poster specifies otherwise. Works not ranked will all receive the average score. Works will be ordered by the number of nominations/votes. Ties will be broken
by summing the scores/points.

I have sometimes included the scores is posting results. I thought that it was not really necessary, but perhaps it is very useful information, and I will do so from now on.


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

* I am reposting results for the first round numbered and with the scoring results. The first number is the number of votes the work received. The second number is the sum of those votes (top vote gets 5 in voting rounds and 10 in nomination rounds, second vote gets 4 in the voting rounds and 9 in the nomination rounds, etc.). Here are the results for positions 1-10 on the TC Top 50 Piano Chamber Works:*

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout" (16/57)
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" (13/34)
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat (11/31)
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor (9/28)
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (8/31)
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A (8/23)
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (8/17)
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452 (6/21)
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478 (6/19)
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky" (5/9)



In future results posting I will only include voting results for the works the made the list in that round. If I forget to post results scores, please feel free to remind me to do so.


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Piano Quartet
2. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
3.Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2
4. Tschaikowsky - Piano Trio
5. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
6. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
7. Schumann - Phantasiestücke for Piano Trio
8. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
9. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 5
10. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## tdc

1. Ravel - Piano Trio
2. Mozart - Piano Quartet k 493
3. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
4. Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 5
6. Schumann - Piano Quartet
7. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 3
8. Mozart - Divertimento K 254
9. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
10. Bartok - Piano Quintet


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Ravel piano trio
2. Shostakovich trio 2
3. Schubert Piano trio 1
4. Dvorak Piano Quartet E
5. Faure Piano quintet 1
6. Brahms for horn etc..
7. Schumann piano quartet
8. Schumann piano trio 1
9. Brahms piano quartet 2
10. Saint-saens septet


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

tdc said:


> 1. Ravel - Piano Trio
> 2. Mozart - Piano Quartet k 493
> 3. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
> 4. Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2
> 5. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 5
> 6. Schumann - Piano Quartet
> 7. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 3
> 8. Mozart - Divertimento K 254
> 9. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
> 10. Bartok - Piano Quintet


Ditto. Ditto.


----------



## suffolkcoastal

In no particular order of preference:

1 Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
2 Schumann - Piano Quintet
3 Piston - Piano Quintet
4 Harris - Piano Quintet
5 Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio
6 Shostakovich - Piano Trio no 2
7 Bax - Piano Quintet
8 Martinu - Piano Quintet
9 Brahms - Piano Quartet in G minor
10 Copland - Piano Quartet


----------



## Klavierspieler

suffolkcoastal said:


> In no particular order of preference:
> 
> 1 Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
> 2 Schumann - Piano Quintet
> 3 Piston - Piano Quintet
> 4 Harris - Piano Quintet
> 5 Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio
> 6 Shostakovich - Piano Trio no 2
> 7 Bax - Piano Quintet
> 8 Martinu - Piano Quintet
> 9 Brahms - Piano Quartet in G minor
> 10 Copland - Piano Quartet


The Schumann already made it in, perhaps you meant his Quartet?


----------



## suffolkcoastal

I may have misread the thread. The 10 works I've listed are my favourite chamber works with Piano, so I did mean the Quintet, though the Quartet would probably make my top 20 as well.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> I think we want to exclude concertos - even those for chamber sized groups (Brandenburgs, Falla's Harpsichord Concerto, Chausson's Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet, etc.). I realize that those works may not be eligible for other lists, but they seem a different type of work than the trios, quartets, quintets, etc. that we're mostly thinking of here.
> 
> I think we're still uncertain about trio sonatas. If there's not more definitive reaction one way or the other, we might just have to vote on whether to include them before starting.


Sorry, i missed this post.


----------



## peeyaj

1. Schubert: Piano Trio No.2

2. Schubert Piano Trio No. 1

3. Brahms: Horn Trio

4. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.3

5. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.1

6. Schubert Nottornu

7. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.2

8. Ravel: Piano Trio

9. Schumann: Piano Quartet

10. Brahms: Clarinet Trio


----------



## poconoron

piano quartet K493
Divertimento à 3 in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 254
Trio (Sonata) in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 496
Trio in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502
Trio in E for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 542
Trio in C for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 548
Trio in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 564

Beethoven: piano quintet Opus 16


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
2. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
3. Shostakovich: Piano trio no. 2
4. C. Schumann: Piano trio
5. Haydn: Piano trio Hob.XV/25
6. Ravel: Piano trio
7. Mozart: Kegelstatt trio K498
8. Adès: Piano Quintet
9. Ross Edwards: Piano trio
10. Brahms: Horn trio


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms - Piano Quartet 1
2. Brahms - Piano Quartet 3
3. Brahms - Piano Quartet 2
4. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Ravel - Piano trio
6. Dvorak - Piano Quartet E 
7. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1
8. Faure - Piano quintet 1
9. Brahms - Clarinet trio
10. Bax - Piano Quintet


----------



## Clementine

Ahh, ComposerOfTheAvantGarde, thank you for reminding me of _Pierrot Lunaire_! Would never have thought of it for this..

1. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
2. Schumann: Piano Trio #1
3. Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2
4. Brahms: Piano Trio #2
5. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
6. Smetana: Piano Trio in G Minor
7. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
8. Ades: Piano Quintet
9. Brahms: Piano Trio #1
10. Beethoven: Piano Trio #6


----------



## Trout

1. Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2
2. Schubert - Piano Trio No. 1
3. Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio
4. Brahms - Horn Trio
5. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 1
6. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1
7. Dvorak - Piano Quartet No. 2
8. Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2
9. Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
10. Ravel - Piano Trio


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1	
2.	Schotakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor	
3.	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1	
4.	Schubert: Notturno	
5.	Franck: Piano Quintet	
6.	Saint-Saens: Septet in E flat	
7.	Bartok: Piano Quintet	
8.	Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet	
9.	Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1	
10.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat


----------



## Air

1. Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio
2. Taneyev - Piano Quintet
3. Schumann - Piano Quartet
4. Medtner - Piano Quintet
5. Ravel - Piano Trio
6. C. Schumann - Piano Trio
7. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1
8. Schubert - Piano Trio No. 2
9. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
10. Ligeti - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano

I've never thought of _Pierrot Lunaire_ as a piano chamber work, though it is certainly one of my favorite pieces by Schoenberg. I've personally decided to exclude it from this portion of the project due to its vocal qualities.


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms Horn Trio
2. Schubert Piano Trio No. 2
3. Beethoven Piano Trio _Ghost_
4. Schumann Piano Quartet
5. Schubert Piano Trio No. 1
6. Mozart Piano Quartet No. 2
7. Schumann Piano Trio No. 2
8. Brahms Piano Quartet No. 3
9. Schumann Piano Trio No. 1
10. Mozart Piano Trio in B flat


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> I've never thought of _Pierrot Lunaire_ as a piano chamber work, though it is certainly one of my favorite pieces by Schoenberg. I've personally decided to exclude it from this portion of the project due to its vocal qualities.


I agree with this sentiment, but we didn't exclude voice as an instrument, and we've generally allowed works to qualify for more than one list. I'm inclined to let _Pierrot Lunaire_ stand unless more people post opposition to vocal works.


----------



## suffolkcoastal

1 Piston: Piano Quintet
2 Harris: Piano Quintet
3 Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
4 Martinu: Piano Trio No 3
5 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No 2
6 Brahms: Piano Quartet in G minor
7 Copland: Piano Quartet
8 Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
9 Bax: Piano Quintet
10 Elgar: Piano Quintet

I think some of my choices are rather obscure, but I tend to prefer lesser known works at times. Pity I missed the symphony one, as the symphony is my specialist area and again my choices may raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## Klavierspieler

suffolkcoastal said:


> 1 Piston: Piano Quintet
> 2 Harris: Piano Quintet
> 3 Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
> 4 Martinu: Piano Trio No 3
> 5 Shostakovich: Piano Trio No 2
> 6 Brahms: Piano Quartet in G minor
> 7 Copland: Piano Quartet
> 8 Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
> 9 Bax: Piano Quintet
> 10 Elgar: Piano Quintet
> 
> I think some of my choices are rather obscure, but I tend to prefer lesser known works at times. Pity I missed the symphony one, as the symphony is my specialist area and again my choices may raise a few eyebrows.


Exactly right!


----------



## Klavierspieler

*Edit* (again, sorry):

1. Schumann - Piano Quartet
2. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
3.Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2
4. Tschaikowsky - Piano Trio
5. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
6. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
*7. Elgar - Piano Quintet*
8. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
9. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 5
10. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^What are you doing putting the Elgar up so high?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^What are you doing putting the Elgar up so high?


Well, I (horror of horrors) actually _like_ Elgar.


----------



## kv466

1. Ravel - Piano Trio
2. Mozart - Piano Quartet kv493
3. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
4. Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 5
6. Schumann - Piano Quartet
7. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 3
8. Mozart - Divertimento kv254
9. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
10. Ligeti - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano


----------



## poconoron

I forgot to add:

Mozart : Kegelstatt Trio KV498 

ComposerofAvantgarde reminded me........thanks!


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 11-20*


The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 11-20 on our list.

Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat (10/49)
Ravel: Piano Trio (9/61)
Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor (7/50)
Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat (7/45)
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor (7/38)
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat (6/47)
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493 (5/42)
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat (5/41)
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor (5/33)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor (5/31)

Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor and Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost" barely missed the cut.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.. Please let me know if need more time.


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
2. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
3. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
4. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
5. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat	
2.	Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1	
3.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor	
4.	Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2	
5.	Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493


----------



## Trout

1. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
2. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat
3. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
4. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
5. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
2. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
3. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
4. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
5. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat


----------



## tdc

1) Ravel: Piano Trio
2) Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 k 493
3) Schumann: Piano Quartet
4) Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3
5) Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Shostakovich
Ravel
Schumann
Brahms horn trio
Mozart


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms - Piano Quartet 1
2. Brahms - Piano Quartet 3
3. Shostakovitch - Piano Trio No. 2
4. Ravel - Piano trio
5. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Starting to get quite hard. Anyway, it's all for some fun.


(3) Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat (10/49)
(5)Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor (7/38)
(2) Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat (6/47)
(1) Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493 (5/42)
(4) Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor (5/31)


----------



## peeyaj

*1. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat*






*2. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat*






3. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat

4. Ravel: Piano Trio

5. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493


----------



## poconoron

Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493 
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat 
Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat 
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor 
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat


----------



## Air

1. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
2. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
3. Ravel: Piano Trio
4. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
5. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat


----------



## Conor71

1. Ravel
2. Shostakovich No. 2
3. Schumann
4. Schubert No. 1
5. Schubert No. 2


----------



## ProudSquire

1~Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493 
2~Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor 
3~Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
4~Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
5~Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

*Here are the results for positions 11-20 along with the list so far for the TC Top 50 Piano Chamber Works:*

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" 
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temp
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
11. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat (10/29)
12. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat (9/19)
13. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat (7/27)
14. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493 (7/22)
15. Ravel: Piano Trio (6/21)
16. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat (6/16)
16. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor (6/16)
18. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor (5/15)
19. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor (5/14)
20. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor (4/16)

There is a tie for the 16th position. In the nomination round, vote to break the tie.


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 3 Nominations
(Positions 21-30)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 21-30 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate up to 10 piano chamber works in order of preference. You may not nominate works that have already made our list.*

You will have 48 hours.

*Please also vote for either Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat or Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor to break the tie.*


----------



## tdc

1. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
2. Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio No. 2
3. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 5 "Ghost"
4. Mozart - Divertimento K 254
5. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Bartok - Piano Quintet
7. Mendelssohn - Piano Sextet
8. Mozart - Trio in C K 548
9. Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 2
10. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 "Gassenhauer"

TB - Piano Quartet 3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms - Piano Quartet 2
2. Dvorak - Piano Quartet E 
3. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1
4. Faure - Piano quintet 1
5. Brahms - Clarinet trio
6. Bax - Piano Quintet 
7. Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
8. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet 
9. Elgar - Piano Quintet
10. Saint-Saens - Piano Quartet

TB: PQ3


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Piano Trio No.1
2. Brahms: Piano Quartet No.2
3. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio
4. Brahms: Clarinet Trio
5. Haydn: Piano Trio No.39 "Gypsy" Hob. XV/25
6. Schumann, C.: Piano Trio
7. Rachmaninoff: Trio Elegiaque No.2
8. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.2
9. Beethoven: Piano Trio No.5 "Ghost"
10. Elgar: Piano Quintet

Horn Trio


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schotakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor	
2.	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1	
3.	Schubert: Notturno	
4.	Franck: Piano Quintet	
5.	Saint-Saens: Septet in E flat	
6.	Bartok: Piano Quintet	
7.	Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet	
8.	Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1	
9.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2	
10.	Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25	

Brahms Piano Quartet


----------



## mmsbls

We have only 4 people nominating works so far. Unless there are many more nominations shortly, I'll extend the deadline for Round 3. We had 16 people nominating in round 2 so I hope there is still interest.


----------



## tdc

I don't get why some people participate in the early rounds and then drop off when the works they nominated before have still not been enshrined. Its not like they would have to take much time out of their day or exert much effort to simply take 30 seconds and post their list again...strange.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Its getting difficult for me now:

1. Pierrot Lunaire Schoenberg
2. Dvorak Piano Quartet E
3. Faure piano quintet 1
4. Schumann piano trio 1
5. Xenakis Eonta
6. Brahms piano quartet 2
7. Saint Saens septet
8. Ligeti trio for horn, violin, piano


----------



## Webernite

1. Beethoven _Ghost _Trio
2. Brahms Piano Trio. No. 2
3. Schoenberg Pierrot Lunaire
4. Brahms Piano Quartet No. 2
5. Schumann Piano Trio No. 2
6. Schumann Piano Trio No. 1
7. Haydn Piano Trio XV/25
8. Rachmaninov Piano Trio No. 2
9. Mozart Piano Trio in B flat
10. Brahms Clarinet Trio

Horn Trio


----------



## kv466

Mozart - Divertimento in b-flat, kv254
Beethoven - Piano Trio no.5 in d, op.70 "Ghost"
Haydn - Piano Trio No.39 "Gypsy" Hob. XV/25
Smetana - Piano Trio in g-minor, op.15
Mendelssohn - Piano Sextet in d, op.110
Schotakovich -Piano Quintet in g-minor, op.57
Mozart - Trio in c, kv548
Ligeti - trio for horn, violin, piano
Beethoven - Piano Trio no.4 in b-flat, op.11 "Gassenhauer"
Rachmaninoff - Piano Trio no.2 in d-minor, op.9


----------



## science

1. Faure: Piano Quintet #1
2. Faure: Piano Quintet #2
3. Rachmaninov: Elegiaque Trio #2
4. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 
5. Brahms: Clarinet Trio 
6. Beethoven: "Ghost" Trio
7. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet
8. Arensky: Piano Quintet 
9. Saint-Saens: Piano Trio #2
10. Enescu: Piano Quintet

Tiebreaker: PQ3


----------



## Trout

1. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 1
2. Dvorak - Piano Quartet No. 2
3. Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
4. Rachmaninoff - Trio Élégiaque No. 2
5. Brahms - Clarinet Trio
6. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1
7. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
8. Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 2
9. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
10. Faure - Piano Quartet No. 1

Tie-breaker: Horn Trio


----------



## DavidMahler

might i ask why the trout quintet is voted number 1?

i know its popular, but why is it number 1?


----------



## DavidMahler

dvorak's 3rd piano trio is definitely his winner, much more than the dumky too


----------



## poconoron

Mozart - 
Trio (Sonata) in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 496
Trio in B-flat for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 502
Trio in E for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 542
Trio in C for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 548
Trio in G for Piano, Violin and Violoncello, K. 564
Kegelstatt Trio

Beethoven - piano quintet Opus 16


----------



## mmsbls

DavidMahler said:


> might i ask why the trout quintet is voted number 1?
> 
> i know its popular, but why is it number 1?


The obvious answer is that more participants nominated and voted for the Trout than other other work. No one person can tell you why since this list represents a collective assessment of piano chamber works. Each participant has their own musical values that inform their choices. Presumably those values may include things such as aesthetic beauty, emotional content, musical structure, "expert" opinion, etc. For me, the _Trout_ is simply the most beautiful and moving piano chamber work I have ever heard.



DavidMahler said:


> dvorak's 3rd piano trio is definitely his winner, much more than the dumky too


Apparently not according to the participants of this list at this time.

These lists would obviously benefit from greater participation. More input would produce a larger sampling of musical views. If the participation increased significantly, the facilitators would have much more work and the process would be slowed down, but that would be easily outweighed by the positive benefits to the end result. We understand that not everyone enjoys participating in such ordered music lists, that others would feel uncomfortable because their selections fared much worse than others, and that some view the end results as "garbage". Nevertheless, we welcome everyone to join the process.


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 21-30*


The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 21-30 on our list.

Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor (6/32)
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost" (5/34)
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A (5/34)
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor (5/31)
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor (5/26)
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B (4/36)
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor (4/22)
Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25 (4/19)
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D (4/17)
Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E (3/27)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.. Please let me know if you need more time.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A
2. Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E
3. Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
4. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor
5. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor


----------



## Trout

1. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B
2. Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E
3. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
4. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque No. 2 in D minor
5. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B
2. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A
3. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor
4. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25
5. Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor

Also please correct 5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Not easy. But for a bit of fun,

(4) Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor (6/32)
(1) Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost" (5/34)
(3) Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor (5/26)
(5) Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor (4/22)
(2) Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25 (4/19)


----------



## DavidMahler

1) Faure Piano Quartet No. 1
2) Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3 (I know its not nominated, but it has to be there. it's too great an omission)
3) Brahms - Clarinet Trio
4) Shostakovich - Piano Quintet 
5) Brahms - Piano Quartet No. 2


----------



## tdc

1) Faure
2) Rachmaninov
3) Beethoven
4) Mendelssohn
5) Dvorak


----------



## kv466

Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor (6/32)
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost" (5/34)
Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A (5/34)
Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25 (4/19)
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D (4/17)


----------



## tdc

@David Mahler I love Dvorak's 3rd Piano Trio, I'll be voting for it next round - you should too. No offense but if you don't vote in the rounds, it seems kind of silly to me to criticize the results!


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor	
2.	Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1	
3.	Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet	
4.	Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1	
5.	Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25	

I forgot to announce that the Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor won the tiebreaker.


----------



## science

1. Brahms: Piano Trio 1
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio 5
3. Rachmaninov: Trio élégiaque 2 
4. Brahms: Clarinet Trio
5. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

*Here are the results for positions 21-30 along with the list so far for the TC Top 50 Piano Chamber Works:*

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" 
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
11. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
12. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat
13. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
14. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493
15. Ravel: Piano Trio
16. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
17. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
18. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
19. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
20. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
21. Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque in D minor (6/17)
22. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor (6/15)
23. Faure: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor (5/16)
24. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor (5/13)
25. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B (4/19)
26. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost" (4/16)
27. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A (4/14)
28. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25 (4/9)
29. Dvorak: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E (3/9)
30. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D (3/6)


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 4 Nominations
(Positions 31-40)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 31-40 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate up to 10 piano chamber works in order of preference. You may not nominate works that have already made our list.*

You will have 48 hours.

The last round (3) was a bit weak in nominations and voting. We're down to half of the original participation. I'd like to continue to 50, and hopefully we can keep the participation high enough so the process makes sense. If the number of people contributing falls, we may have to discontinue this list.


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: Piano Trio No.44 Hob. XV/28
2. Schumann, C.: Piano Trio
3. Brahms: Piano Trio No.2
4. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio
5. Arensky: Piano Trio No.1
6. Fauré: Piano Quintet No.1
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No.2
8. Schumann: Piano Trio No.1
9. Elgar: Piano Quintet
10. Mathieu: Piano Trio


----------



## Air

1. Taneyev - Piano Quintet
2. Medtner - Piano Quintet
3. C. Schumann - Piano Trio
4. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1
5. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
6. Ligeti - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
7. Franck - Piano Quintet
8. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
9. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3
10. Hummel - Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

1. Faure - Piano quintet 1
2. Bax - Piano Quintet 
3. Elgar - Piano Quintet
4. Saint-Saens - Piano Quartet 2
5. Saint-Saens: Septet in E flat
6. Faure - Piano quintet 2
7. Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
8. Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, cello & piano
9. Enescu: Piano Quintet 
10. Mozart: Clarinet Trio


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart - Divertimento K 254
2. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2
3. Bartok - Piano Quintet
4. Mozart - Trio in C K 548
5. Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 2
6. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 4 "Gassenhauer"
7. Faure - Piano Quintet No. 1
8. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3
9. Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
10. Franck - Piano Quintet


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Pierrot Lunaire Schoenberg
2. Dvorak Piano trio 3
3. Faure piano quintet 1
4. Schumann piano trio 1
5. Xenakis Eonta
6. Saint Saens septet
7. Ligeti trio for horn, violin, piano


----------



## science

I post this for now, but I'd like to listen to the Saint-Saens chamber works again and maybe I'll rethink/edit this. But in case I don't get around to that within 48 hours, this'll do: 

1. Faure: Piano Quintet #1
2. Faure: Piano Quintet #2 
3. Elgar: Piano Quintet 
4. Arensky: Piano Trio #1 
5. Enescu: Piano Quintet 
6. Chausson: Piano Trio 
7. Chausson: Piano Quartet 
8. Franck: Piano Quintet
9. Mozart: Clarinet Trio 
10. Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, cello & piano


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2
2. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
3. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
4. Elgar - Piano Quintet
5. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
6. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3
7. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## Webernite

1. Brahms Piano Trio. No. 2
2. Schoenberg Pierrot Lunaire
3. Schumann Piano Trio No. 2
4. Schumann Piano Trio No. 1
5. Mozart Piano Trio in B flat
6. Schumann Piano Trio No. 3
7. Schumann Märchenerzählungen
8. Mozart Piano Trio in C 
9. Mozart Clarinet Trio


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schubert: Notturno	
2.	Franck: Piano Quintet	
3.	Saint-Saens: Septet in E flat	
4.	Bartok: Piano Quintet	
5.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2	
6.	Weber: Piano Quartet in B flat	
7.	Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor	
8.	Strauss: Piano Quartet in C minor	
9.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor	
10.	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor


----------



## kv466

Haydn: Piano Trio No.44 Hob. XV/28
Mozart - Divertimento in b-flat, kv254
Hummel - Piano Trio no.1 in e-flat, op.12
Saint-Saens: Septet in e-flat, op.65
Ligeti trio for horn, violin, piano(couldn't identify the key nor opus)
Mozart Piano Trio in B flat
Mozart - Trio in c, kv548
Franck - Piano Quintet in f-minor
Mendelssohn - Piano Trio no.2 in c-minor, op.66
Weber: Piano Quartet in b-flat, op.34


----------



## Trout

1. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1
2. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
3. Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio
4. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
5. Dvorak - Piano Trio No. 3
6. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 3
7. Saint-Saens - Septet
8. Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
9. Franck - Piano Quintet


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 31-40*


The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 31-40 on our list.

Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor (6/22)
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor (5/37)
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (5/34)
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat (5/30)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (5/29)
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor (5/27)
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor (5/22)
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor (4/21)
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor (4/15)
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt" (4/13)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.. Please let me know if you need more time.


----------



## Trout

1. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
2. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"
3. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor
4. Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat
5. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(3) Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor (5/37)
(4) Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (5/34)
(2) Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (5/29)
(5) Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor (4/21)
(1) Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt" (4/13)


----------



## pjang23

1. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
2. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor
3. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor
4. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
5. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor


----------



## science

1. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor (5/37)
2. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor (5/22)
3. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor (5/27)
4. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (5/34)
5. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt" (4/13)


----------



## Art Rock

1. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor
2. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor
3. Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat
4. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor
5. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 1
2. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 3
3. Elgar - Piano Quintet
4. Arensky - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Mendelssohn - Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Franck: Piano Quintet	
2.	Saint-Saens: Septet in E flat	
3.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2	
4.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor	
5.	Dvorak: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor


----------



## tdc

1) Mozart
2) Mendelssohn
3) Faure
4) Schumann PT 3
5) Dvorak


----------



## poconoron

Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt" 
Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Dvorak
2. Faure
3. Schumann 1
4. Saint-saens
5. Arensky


----------



## kv466

Franck - Piano Quintet in F minor 
Mozart - Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in e-flat, kv498 "Kegelstatt" 
Elgar - Piano Quintet in a-minor, op.84 
Dvořák - Piano Trio no.3 in f-minor, op.65
Saint-Saëns - Septet in e-flat, op.65


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

*Here are the results for positions 31-40 along with the list so far for the TC Top 50 Piano Chamber Works:*

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" 
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
11. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
12. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat
13. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
14. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493
15. Ravel: Piano Trio
16. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
17. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
18. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
19. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
20. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
21. Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque in D minor
22. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor
23. Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
24. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
25. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B
26. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost"
27. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A
28. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25
29. Dvořák: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E
30. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D
31. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor (8/22)
32. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt" (7/25)
33. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor (6/24)
34. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (6/17)
35. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor (6/16)
36. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor (6/15)
37. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor (5/15)
38. Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat (5/12)
39. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor (3/11)
40. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor (3/8)


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 5 Nominations
(Positions 41-50)*

The final round! We are currently in the nomination process for positions 41-50 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate up to 10 piano chamber works in order of preference. You may not nominate works that have already made our list.*

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## Dimboukas

Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 73.


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
2. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
3. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 3
4. Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
5. Hummel - Piano Quintet
6-10 TBD



Dimboukas said:


> Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 73.


Would this work qualify since I always viewed it as more of a sonata/duet than a chamber work?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Trout said:


> Would this work qualify since I always viewed it as more of a sonata/duet than a chamber work?


The rules only say that sonatas are disqualified. Besides, I don't think that these works will qualify for the sonata list.

1. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2
2. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
3. Schumann - Märchenbilder
4. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
5. Janacek - Pohadka for cello and piano
6. Schumann - Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 73
7. Schumann - Phantasiestücke for Piano Trio


----------



## mmsbls

I had viewed works such as the Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano and Schumann: Märchenbilder as essentially sonatas and thought they would not qualify for this list. I do think they _ought_ to qualify for any sonata list.

Since they are not called sonatas and we didn't explicitly disqualify works for two instruments, I'm inclined to allow them as long as others do not object.


----------



## Dimboukas

I do not think that Schumann's Fantasiestücke can be viewed as sonatas. They are more transcendental!


----------



## Dimboukas

And sorry for not putting them together:

2. Beethoven: Variations On "Ein Mädchen Oder Weibchen", Op. 66






Fantastic variations!


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: Piano Trio No.44 Hob. XV/28
2. Schumann, C.: Piano Trio
3. Brahms: Piano Trio No.2
4. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio
5. Brahms: Piano Trio No.3
6. Mathieu: Piano Trio
7. Chausson: Piano Trio
8. Medtner: Piano Quintet
9. Mathieu: Piano Quintet
10. Bartok: Piano Quintet


----------



## tdc

1. Mozart - Divertimento K 254
2. Bartok - Piano Quintet
3. Mozart - Trio in C K 548
4. Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 4 "Gassenhauer"
6. Schubert - Notturno for Piano Trio
7. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
8. Medtner - Piano Quintet
9. Schumann, C - Piano Trio
10. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## kv466

Tired and completely agree with my boy Tim for this round so I shall copy and paste:

1. Mozart - Divertimento K 254
2. Bartok - Piano Quintet
3. Mozart - Trio in C K 548
4. Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 2
5. Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 4 "Gassenhauer"
6. Schubert - Notturno for Piano Trio
7. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
8. Medtner - Piano Quintet
9. Schumann, C - Piano Trio
10. Schumann - Piano Trio No. 2


----------



## poconoron

Mozart - Divertimento K 254
Mozart - Trio in C K 548
Schubert - Notturno for Piano Trio
Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 4
Brahms: Piano Trio No.3


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bax - Piano Quintet 
2. Saint-Saens - Piano Quartet 2
3. Faure - Piano quintet 2
4. Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, cello & piano
5. Enescu: Piano Quintet 
running out of ideas.....


----------



## Trout

New list (with additions):

1. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
2. Janacek - Capriccio "Defiance"
3. Brahms - Piano Trio No. 3
4. Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
5. Hummel - Piano Quintet
6. Bax - Piano Quintet
7. Bruch - 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Cello & Piano


----------



## pjang23

pjang23 said:


> 1. Haydn: Piano Trio No.44 Hob. XV/28
> 2. Schumann, C.: Piano Trio
> 3. Brahms: Piano Trio No.3
> 4. Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio
> 5. Mathieu: Piano Trio
> 6. Chausson: Piano Trio
> 7. Taneyev: Piano Quintet
> 8. Medtner: Piano Quintet
> 9. Mathieu: Piano Quintet
> 10. Bartok: Piano Quintet


Updated.



mmsbls said:


> I had viewed works such as the Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano and Schumann: Märchenbilder as essentially sonatas and thought they would not qualify for this list. I do think they _ought_ to qualify for any sonata list.
> 
> Since they are not called sonatas and we didn't explicitly disqualify works for two instruments, I'm inclined to allow them as long as others do not object.


Seeing that every work on this list is for three performers or more, and that we are doing a separate list for duos+sonatas I think they should go there to be consistent. What should we do with Schumann's Andante and Variations? It is published for two pianos, but has an original version with two pianos, two cellos and one horn.


----------



## Air

1. Taneyev - Piano Quintet
2. Medtner - Piano Quintet
3. C. Schumann - Piano Trio
4. Ligeti - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
5. Schumann - Märchenerzählungen
6. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
7. Hummel - Piano Quintet
8. Bartok - Piano Quintet
9. Villa-Lobos - Piano Trio No. 2
10. Haydn - Piano Trio No. 44, Hob. XV/28


----------



## mmsbls

I'll leave the nomination round open for another 12 hours or so just to see if there are a few more nominations.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Pierrot Lunaire Schoenberg
2. Xenakis Eonta
3. Ligeti trio for horn, violin, piano


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schubert: Notturno	
2.	Bartok: Piano Quintet	
3.	Weber: Piano Quartet in B flat	
4.	Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor	
5.	Strauss: Piano Quartet in C minor	
6.	Medtner: Piano Quintet	
7.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor	
8.	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 K. 548	
9.	Bruch: Piano Quintet in G minor	
10.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 41-50*


The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 41-50 on our list.

Schubert: Notturno in E flat (5/35)
Bartok: Piano Quintet in C (5/31)
Medtner: Piano Quintet in C (5/23)
Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548 (4/28)
Schnittke - Piano Quintet (4/23)
C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor (4/21)
Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254 (3/30)
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor (3/22)
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano (3/21)
Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer" (3/19)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.. Please let me know if you need more time.


----------



## pjang23

1. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor
2. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
3. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
4. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
5. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C


----------



## Trout

1. Schnittke: Piano Quintet
2. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
3. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
4. Taneyev: Piano Quintet



mmsbls said:


> Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano (3/21)


Did this receive three votes because I only recall it getting two?


----------



## kv466

Mozart: Piano Trio in c, kv548 
Mozart: Divertimento in b-flat, kv254 
Brahms: Piano Trio no.3 in c-minor 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano 
Beethoven: Piano Trio in b-flat, no.4 "Gassenhauer"


----------



## Vaneyes

1.Schnittke Piano Quintet
2.Bartok Piano Quintet
3.Beethoven Piano Trio 4
4.Schumann Piano Trio in G minor
5.Schubert Notturno in E flat


----------



## mmsbls

Unfortunately I made a mistake in counting. I credited a vote for Schumann: Märchenerzählungen to Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano. Recounting shows that the Fantasiestücke no longer makes the top 10 and Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor does. The correct list is:


Schubert: Notturno in E flat (5/35)
Bartok: Piano Quintet in C (5/31)
Medtner: Piano Quintet in C (5/23)
Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548 (4/28)
Schnittke - Piano Quintet (4/23)
C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor (4/21)
Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254 (3/30)
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor (3/22)
Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer" (3/19)
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor (3/18)


Please either cast a new vote or let me know that the vote already posted still holds.

Sorry for the mistake and thank you to Trout and pjang23 for pointing this out.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
2. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
3. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
4. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
5. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor


----------



## emiellucifuge

Still holds!


----------



## Air

Yay for Taneyev! 

1. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
2. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C
3. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor
4. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
5. Bartok: Piano Quintet in C


----------



## peeyaj

Go.. Schubert 

1. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
2. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
3. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor 
4. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
5. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer"


----------



## Dimboukas

1. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
2. Bartok: Piano Quintet in C
3. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
4. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer"

I have not listened to the others.


----------



## Trout

My vote has been edited accordingly.


----------



## tdc

1 - Mozart k 254
2 - Bartok
3 - Mozart k 548
4 - Schubert
5 - Schnittke


----------



## poconoron

Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548
Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 
Schubert: Notturno in E flat
Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor


----------



## science

1. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor (3/22)
2. Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548 (4/28)
3. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer" (3/19)
4. Schubert: Notturno in E flat (5/35)
5. Schnittke: Piano Quintet


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Schubert: Notturno	
2.	Bartok: Piano Quintet	
3.	Medtner: Piano Quintet	
4.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor	
5.	Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 K. 548


----------



## kv466

Mozart: Piano Trio in c, kv548 
Mozart: Divertimento in b-flat, kv254 
Brahms: Piano Trio no.3 in c-minor 
Schubert: Notturno in e-flat
Beethoven: Piano Trio in b-flat, no.4 "Gassenhauer"


----------



## science

It's too bad, I think we forgot Chausson's piano quartet.


----------



## mmsbls

*I will wait until tomorrow morning to count the final round and display results.*



science said:


> It's too bad, I think we forgot Chausson's piano quartet.


I'm not sure if you meant "forgot" in the sense that we didn't vote it onto the list, but you did nominate the quartet in the 4th round.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

1. Mozart Clarinet Quintet
2. Brahms Piano Quintet
3. Schubert's String Quintet
4. Dvorak Piano Quintet
5. Mozart Piano Quintet
6. Brahms Clarinet Quintet
7. Bruckner String Quintet
8. Brahms Horn Trio
9. Beethoven String Quartet C sharp Minor
10. Schubert's G major String Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

1.Schnittke Piano Quintet
2.Bartok Piano Quintet
3.Beethoven Piano Trio 4
4.Taneyev Piano Quintet
5.Schubert Notturno in E flat


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> *I will wait until tomorrow morning to count the final round and display results.*
> 
> I'm not sure if you meant "forgot" in the sense that we didn't vote it onto the list, but you did nominate the quartet in the 4th round.


It stops at 50, right, so anything that wasn't nominated isn't making it?


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> *I will wait until tomorrow morning to count the final round and display results.*
> 
> I'm not sure if you meant "forgot" in the sense that we didn't vote it onto the list, but you did nominate the quartet in the 4th round.


It stops at 50, right, so anything that wasn't in the top 10 of the recent round of nominations isn't making it?


----------



## mmsbls

@science: Yes. With this vote we will reach 50 and stop.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @science: Yes. With this vote we will reach 50 and stop.


If I'd been more conscious - I've had a busy 2 weeks, so that wasn't possible - I might've tried to rally some support for it. But I'm fine with what's happened. I wish I'd known the repertoire a bit better - someone nominated a piano trio by Martinu, and I've never heard it, also never heard his piano quintets, or Reger's piano quartet. And I probably should've cast more votes for works by Saint-Saens.


----------



## mmsbls

*Here are the results for positions 41-50 for the TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works:*

41. Schubert: Notturno in E flat (11/31)
42. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor (8/31)
43. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor (7/18)
44. Schnittke - Piano Quintet (6/18)
45. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer" (6/14)
46. Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548 (5/18)
47. Bartók: Piano Quintet in C (5/17)
48. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor (4/12)
49. Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254 (3/11)
50. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C (3/8)


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Piano Chamber Works*

Final Results:

1. Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout"
2. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B-flat "Archduke" 
3. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat
4. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor
5. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps
6. Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A
7. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
8. Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds K. 452
9. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor K. 478
10. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky"
11. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat
12. Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat
13. Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat
14. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat K. 493
15. Ravel: Piano Trio
16. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor
17. Brahms: Horn Trio in E Flat
18. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
19. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor
20. Shostakovich: Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor
21. Rachmaninoff: Trio élégiaque in D minor
22. Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor
23. Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor
24. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
25. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 in B
26. Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D "Ghost"
27. Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 2 in A
28. Haydn: Piano Trio in G Hob. XV/25
29. Dvořák: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E
30. Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D
31. Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor
32. Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E flat "Kegelstatt"
33. Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor
34. Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
35. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor
36. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor
37. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor
38. Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat
39. Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
40. Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor
41. Schubert: Notturno in E flat
42. Brahms: Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor
43. Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor
44. Schnittke - Piano Quintet
45. Beethoven: Piano Trio in B flat No. 4 "Gassenhauer"
46. Mozart: Piano Trio in C K. 548
47. Bartók: Piano Quintet in C
48. C. Schumann: Piano Trio in G minor
49. Mozart: Divertimento in B-flat K. 254
50. Medtner: Piano Quintet in C


----------



## mmsbls

I'd like to thank everyone who contributed to the Piano Chamber List.

*Thanks to the following TC members who participated in voting for or nominating works for the Piano Chamber List:*

Air, Art Rock, berghansson, clavichorder, Clementine, ComposerOfAvantGarde, Conor71, DavidMahler, Dimboukas, emiellucifuge, HarpsichordConcerto, jalex, Klavierspieler, kv466, mmsbls, peeyaj, pjang23, poconoron, science, suffolkcoastal, tdc, TheProudSquire, Trout, Vaneyes, Webernite


----------



## mmsbls

* List of Nominated Works that didn't make the TC Top Recommended Piano Chamber Works
*

Adès: Piano Quintet
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat
Beethoven: Quintet in E-flat for Piano and Winds
Beethoven: Variations On "Ein Mädchen Oder Weibchen"
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1
Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C
Bruch: 8 Pieces for clarinet, cello & piano
Bruch: Piano Quintet in G minor
Chausson: Piano Quartet in A
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor
Copland: Piano Quartet
Edwards: Piano Trio
Enescu: Piano Quintet in A minor
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor
Harris: Piano Quintet
Haydn: Piano Trio in E Hob. XV/28
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat
Hummel: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat
Janacek - Pohadka for cello and piano
Janacek: Capriccio "Defiance"
Ligeti: Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Martinů: Piano Quartet No. 1
Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3 in C
Mathieu: Piano Quintet
Mathieu: Piano Trio
Mozart: Piano Trio in G K. 496
Mozart: Piano Trio in B flat K. 502
Mozart: Piano Trio in E K. 542
Mozart: Piano Trio in G K. 564
Piston: Piano Quintet
Poulenc - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor
Saint-Saëns: Piano Quartet No. 2 in B flat
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Clarinet and Piano
Schumann: Märchenbilder
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Piano Trio
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F
Smetana: Piano Trio in G Minor
Strauss: Piano Quartet in C minor
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D
Tcherepnin: Piano Trio in D
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 2
Weber: Piano Quartet in B flat
Xenakis: Eonta


----------



## Trout

I hate to bring this up now, but regarding the Bartok Piano Quintet, I think there was some ambiguity regarding whether the one that was voted for was the Piano Quintet in C major, BB 9 or the Piano Quintet, Sz. 23, BB 33. I noticed that the one pjang linked to was the latter one, however it is the former one is the one that appears on the list. None of the other votes specified.


----------



## tdc

^ I was voting for the same one pjang linked to - the BB 33.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> ^ I was voting for the same one pjang linked to - the BB 33.


Actually, after doing a little more research, I found out that the BB 33 was the only one that could have been voted for considering that the Piano Quintet in C was lost. So, there seems to be a mistake in the final list.


----------



## mmsbls

I have requested that the official list be changed to just Bartok: Piano Quintet rather than the Quintet in C. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## thehoople

So it seems like this post is done but I can't help but notice no one mentioned any talk of Mahlers A Minor Quartet!? Or did I miss that?


----------



## mmsbls

thehoople said:


> So it seems like this post is done but I can't help but notice no one mentioned any talk of Mahlers A Minor Quartet!? Or did I miss that?


I actually nominated it twice (post #190 and #223), but there was not enough support. I think it's a very nice piece, but others find the strings a bit weak.


----------

